# HTPC solutions



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

I am in search of a complete solution for my HTPC. 

What I would like...
easy install and setup
Movie library management.
video file playback
BluRay playback
Easy user interface so my whole family can use it when I am absent
interface with my Harmony 900 remote
FUTURE PROOF! I cant play my new STAR WARS Blurays because my Power dvd 8 cant play new blurays.

I am downloading the trial version of Arcsoft's Total Media Theatre 5 to see how I like it. What others should I consider?


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

If you mean playing physical BD discs, future proof and ease of use will always be a problem. Player software requires constant updates, and is often very buggy. With stand alone players under $100, it just makes more sense to play discs outside the HTPC.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Use Media Browser for Media Center to browser your library

Something like Meta Browser to manage the library

Could also use My Movies which would do both and they now support TV shows also I think, not as customizable as Media Browser but still very good.

But first and formost get AnyDVD HD to get around all those pesky issues with disks, I have never had a disk that I couldn't play with it. Have watched all the Star Wars BluRay with that and TMT3, I rip only the main movie to my hard drive.

Ours is all controlled from two different Harmony remotes on two TV's


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I second that suggestion. I use AnyDVD HD and My movies with Jriver MC. Flawless playback and It's been a year now no issues. I would like to add seek out a loftek n7 mini keyboard.


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Windows Media Center tag team with Arcsoft Total Media Theater.


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

I just bought a Panasonic 110 as a standalone player for BluRays. Now I need to download and install software to manage all my movies that are stored on my HTPC. I would like software that makes it easy for my wife and 13yr old to access our movie library when I am not there. 

What software would you consider to be the easiest to navigate?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

aLittletank said:


> I just bought a Panasonic 110 as a standalone player for BluRays. Now I need to download and install software to manage all my movies that are stored on my HTPC. I would like software that makes it easy for my wife and 13yr old to access our movie library when I am not there.
> 
> What software would you consider to be the easiest to navigate?


AppleTV is easiest, no doubt, but you'll likely need to transcode the video to the correct format.

Very high WAF factor, and inexpensive.

DVD content is fine, but BR rips will be downconverted to 720p (which still look excellent). May or may not be sufficient for you, but it's likely totally fine for a wife and kid.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I use wmc with mediabrowser. A bit of a learning curve to set up, but very easy to use. My five year old son can navigate it with little trouble.


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

KalaniP said:


> AppleTV is easiest, no doubt, but you'll likely need to transcode the video to the correct format.
> 
> Very high WAF factor, and inexpensive.
> 
> DVD content is fine, but BR rips will be downconverted to 720p (which still look excellent). May or may not be sufficient for you, but it's likely totally fine for a wife and kid.


When you say that I will have to transcode the video do you mean that all 500+ videos on my HTPC will have to be processed individualy? That could be a deal breaker.


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

chris71478 said:


> I use wmc with mediabrowser. A bit of a learning curve to set up, but very easy to use. My five year old son can navigate it with little trouble.



Interesting, I will check that out when I get home because the system at work doesn't like the mediabrowser website. Will WMC integrate with a Harmony 900 remote as long as I have an IR usb adapter?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

aLittletank said:


> When you say that I will have to transcode the video do you mean that all 500+ videos on my HTPC will have to be processed individualy? That could be a deal breaker.


Unless they happen to be in the correct MP4 format already, yes. ATV doesn't do MKV, for instance.

It'd likely be a simple Handbrake batch job, but I can understand your reluctance. I started with ATV from the beginning, so it was no big deal for me.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

aLittletank said:


> Interesting, I will check that out when I get home because the system at work doesn't like the mediabrowser website. Will WMC integrate with a Harmony 900 remote as long as I have an IR usb adapter?


I don't see why not. As long as harmony has a code set for wmc. My Universal works fine.


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

I downloaded MediaBrowser and used it with WMC last night. I need to get the IMBD data for my digital movie library though to make the interface better. Is there a function within MediaBrowser that will do that or do I need to download a different program for IMDB data?


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

I think a good starer would be My Movies, that is where I started. It is a catalog and browser all in one, adding media it very easy to do, you can search by title, bar code, or if the disk is in the player it will pick it up. It is free unless you want some of the bells and whistles, very easy to use and will work with remote. In my experience My Movies is a more solid platform them Media Browser, Media Browser can lock up on me from time to time, never had issues with My Movies but I haven't used it in over a year probably.

From their when you get more "into" it Media Browser is more flexable and custamizable, but more hands on. Using it to play back media is just as easy as My Movies but more set-up on the back end is invloved. Media Browser will auto download the info for movies but your need to have your files named exactly correct and a good internet connection, this can also slow down navigation some times. That is why most trun off the Auto feature and use something like Meta Browser or Media Master to catalog the library, then Media Browser reads that info stored with the movie.

I still use My Movies to get the meta data for some of my DVD as their library seems way more vast then online data base for ubscure stuff.

Also rmember that neither of these play back media, they just pass it to an external player. Media Player or what ever you use for play back.

Any will work with your remote.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I use media center master for metadata. Free, and works great.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Go look thru some of the sticky guides here - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisp....97600c46a5&f=26

Lots of good info on HTPC stuff. Some more random info here - http://www.htpc-reviews.com/


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

I use XBMC for my two HTPCs. I have found it to be very simple to use and visually it looks amazing. I have not tried WMC but it is also free with Windows 7. XBMC does not play 3DBD but you can add external player. I use Total Media Theatre 5 for 3d. Everything else is through XBMC.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

aLittletank said:


> Interesting, I will check that out when I get home because the system at work doesn't like the mediabrowser website. Will WMC integrate with a Harmony 900 remote as long as I have an IR usb adapter?


Yes


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Its a shame that WMC still does not support Bluray :rant:


----------

